# Trend Micro Server Security Agent v6.0



## reast (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi. I am running Trend Micro Server Security Agent v6.0 on a network running MS Server 2003. The desktop pc's each have a html shortcut on their desktops to open a webpage. I found that when Trend Micro is running, with real-time scanning switched off though, it slows down the pc's considerably.

I would like to exclude certain webpages from the checking list but as you know, web/html documents starts with path http:// which is not allowed to be added in the exclusion list in the Trend Micro Console. Is there a way one can exclude html documents/pages from the checking list?


----------

